# Need help in picking FTA receiver



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

I saw a Pansat 2500a Blind Search Satellite Receiver. Is this a good receiver to buy?  I also would to know if someone could tell me how I would go about being able to see t.v. in one room on ch. 301 let's say, and channel 302 on another t.v. in another room? What do I need to do? Thanks for your help guys!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

davesux1027 said:


> I saw a Pansat 2500a Blind Search Satellite Receiver. Is this a good receiver to buy?


It is a nice receiver. I have the "little brother", which is the 1500. The 2500 shows the channel # on the unit and has a UHF remote (the 1500 is I/R remote)


> I also would to know if someone could tell me how I would go about being able to see t.v. in one room on ch. 301 let's say, and channel 302 on another t.v. in another room? What do I need to do? Thanks for your help guys!!


you would need 2 units and a dual LNBF on the dish.


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

awesome! Thanks for the help!  So I can use my existing D*V dish that has a dual LNB? And to my understanding I have to point it a different direction? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

If you are looking for FTA channels, you need at least a 30" dish & KU LNB

If you're looking to do what I think, that is not allowed here


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

I have the pansat 2500 and like it. manual a little confusing but check back to the boards for questions. you will need at least a 30 inch dish, though even larger wouldnt hurt. A DTV dish will be too small. depending on what you want to look at you'll have to point the dish in dozens of different directions but all, for the most part, south.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I think you will need a 30" minimum dish with a KU band LNB, your DirecTV dish and/or LNB can be used to pull in a few extra channels, a bracket lets you put two LNB on the one dish, I would go for at least the 95cm dish as it will be the first thing you want to upgrade to : ) Also a motor on your dish will let you move the dish to different satellites using the remote control! Nice receiver!


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok I got you. So to see the FTA channels I'll need a bigger dish, to my understanding?  Do I need to move it constantly or can it stay in one place? and where can I get one of these 30" dishes?Thanks for your info, I appreciate it!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

It really depends on what you want to pick up.
If your looking for ethnic channels or the netowrks on G10, then a fixed dish would be fine.
Otherwise, you can get a motor on it and scan to see what's available.


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

Cool, so I'd like to get the most possible channels with the least amount of satellite dishes, what do you recommend? And where do you think I can get that motorized kind? Thanks TonyM for your info, great stuff!!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

honestly....get a motorized dish. That will allow you to scan the whole satellite arc. 
I have a motorized dish and a fixed dish. Reason is I have 2 receivers and one is set to see Galaxy 10, which has some UPN, WB, Fox and ABC from around the country. The motorized one gets more than that.

If you're looking for a Pansat, you might want to try either here or here


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

So let me get this straight, if I get the motorized dish it'll get "UPN, WB, Fox and ABC from around the country" & more? Where can I get one of those motorized dishes? sorry for my ignorance...


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

not all of them (boy that would be nice 

There are some that are able to see on G10 (Galaxy 10). Here is a list of what ones are on there
http://www.lyngsat.com/g10r.html

There are a couple other ones on different satellites (one NBC, one FOX)


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

So I would need 2 dishes, 1 motorized & 1 fixed right? To get the most channels?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

not really

The only reason I have 2 up on my roof is I had 2 fixes dishes and then decided to motorize one. Its nice (in my opinion), so I can flip from a channel on G10 and back to something on, lets say, T6 without waiting for the dish to move.

If you have more than one receiver, then my receiver in the bedroom can watch something on G10 (UPN for example), and I can watch something else in the living room on a different satellite, without disturbing the other receiver


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

Oh I see!! So if let's say I have 2 receiver's;one in the living room and one in my room, I need the 2 dishes(1 fixed & 1 motorized?) so I can see UPN in the living room and FOX or another totally different channel in my room?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

davesux1027 said:


> Oh I see!! So if let's say I have 2 receiver's;one in the living room and one in my room, I need the 2 dishes(1 fixed & 1 motorized?) so I can see UPN in the living room and FOX or another totally different channel in my room?


yep. If you have a fixed dish and a motorized dish, you can do it that way exactly


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Or a dual output LNB on the motorized dish! But then you would be stuck with the one satellite at a time! (works for me) but if you had two receivers they could watch/listen to different channels on the same satellite! I thought you were trying to cut down on satellite dishes : )


----------



## davesux1027 (Jun 17, 2004)

=) Yeah I am trying to cut down on the dishes but @ the same time be able to watch different channels in different rooms @ the same time. So the least the better. Thanks again for your help guys! So I can put a dual LNB on both the motorized and fixed dish and that would give me about how many channels do you think?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Check the link on my web site to a list that will give you an idea on how many channels a motorized ku band FTA system will pick up, I would say around 100, with many more feeds and occasional broadcasts, thats my main interest. The dual out put LNB lets you hook up two receivers to see the same satellite, but they can be tuned to different channels on the same satellite with two receivers.


----------

